# Health insurance re residencia



## McArthur (Apr 5, 2021)

Hi I'm applying for Spanish residency and will need to have health care insurance. Does anyone know of a reputable company that also operates an English speaking service at a reasonable price. I am 70yrs old.

Look forward to hearing from you. 

Thanks


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

McArthur said:


> Hi I'm applying for Spanish residency and will need to have health care insurance. Does anyone know of a reputable company that also operates an English speaking service at a reasonable price. I am 70yrs old.
> 
> Look forward to hearing from you.
> 
> Thanks


I can only speak from experience. But i am currently with sanitas (for 7 or 8 years) and cannot rate them highly enough. Before i wss with adeslas and equally were very good. I only changed because of a deal with my husbands work that cut our bill by 50 %

Adeslas amd sanitas are the two biggest and once you're in, you're protected


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

McArthur said:


> Hi I'm applying for Spanish residency and will need to have health care insurance. Does anyone know of a reputable company that also operates an English speaking service at a reasonable price. I am 70yrs old.
> 
> Look forward to hearing from you.
> 
> Thanks


If you are in receipt of a UK state pension (I'm going by your UK flag), you qualify for an S1 for your healthcare, though I don't know how that will work for a visa. 

Or did you already live here pre - December 2020 & are applyimg for a TIE under the WA? Again, I'm taking your flag to mean that you're British. 

Mind you, we're hearing of LOTS of refusals for not having healthcare in place before the end of 2020.


----------



## McArthur (Apr 5, 2021)

The reality is that i have a house in Spain. Pre Brexit there wasn't a problem. Whilst I have no real intention of making Spain permanent at the moment, I'm keen to have the choice of not been restricted to 90days per annum. So I'm looking for a reasonably priced health care policy in order to comply with the demands of the authorities. I am been advised by a local lawyer. So I'm just try to find a reasonable way to meet the requirements.


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

McArthur said:


> The reality is that i have a house in Spain. Pre Brexit there wasn't a problem. Whilst I have no real intention of making Spain permanent at the moment, I'm keen to have the choice of not been restricted to 90days per annum. So I'm looking for a reasonably priced health care policy in order to comply with the demands of the authorities. I am been advised by a local lawyer. So I'm just try to find a reasonable way to meet the requirements.


Obviously you do have to make choices. Resident in spain means nlt resident in the UK. Both of best worlds really doesn't exist now!

You have to stick to 90 days and go home. Or, make spain home 

Sad. But true


----------



## trotter58 (Feb 8, 2017)

McArthur said:


> The reality is that i have a house in Spain. Pre Brexit there wasn't a problem. Whilst I have no real intention of making Spain permanent at the moment, I'm keen to have the choice of not been restricted to 90days per annum. So I'm looking for a reasonably priced health care policy in order to comply with the demands of the authorities. I am been advised by a local lawyer. So I'm just try to find a reasonable way to meet the requirements.


To be clear. Are you looking to be resident in Spain without being fiscally resident in Spain?


----------



## MataMata (Nov 30, 2008)

Seems clear to me that you're trying to find a way to keep one foot in each camp but it won't work. If you've told your lawyer your reasons for wanting to take out residency, and he hasn't advised you why it won't work, I suggest you either have that conversation or find a new lawyer who knows his job.

Clue:

Under the terms of the NLV:

You cannot be outside of Spain for longer than* ten months cumulatively* during the five-year period of temporary residency (so on average you can leave for just two months a year).

You cannot leave Spain for longer than *six months continuously* do so and your residency will automatically lapse..

Almost since the referendum hundreds if not thousands of people in a similar position to you have been frantically searching for a legitimate way to breach the 90/180 day rule, so far there have been zero reports of any of them finding one and that's because it does not exist.

As xicoalc says, decision time!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

What MataMata says is almost true. It IS true for most on a NLV.

Under the terms of the WA, as a Brit living in Spain we can leave for up to six months a year for the first 5 years of residency. That essentially makes us tax resident.

Now, you might be able to come & go as you please for the first year, but when it comes time for renewal at the end of that year, absences are checked, & if you haven't fulfilled the requirements then the renewal will be denied.

So you'll be back to 90/180 & have spent a lot of money getting there.


----------



## MataMata (Nov 30, 2008)

xabiaxica said:


> It IS true for most on a NLV.


Which in this case is all that counts is it not?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

MataMata said:


> Which in this case is all that counts is it not?


DUH - brain fry on my part! 

Yes - on a NLV that would be the case. 



I'm not sure the OP is going for a NLV though. It sounds more as if he's trying to register under WA terms.

Perhaps he'll come back & let us know how he gets on.


----------



## Amy123123 (Aug 9, 2020)

MataMata said:


> Seems clear to me that you're trying to find a way to keep one foot in each camp but it won't work. If you've told your lawyer your reasons for wanting to take out residency, and he hasn't advised you why it won't work, I suggest you either have that conversation or find a new lawyer who knows his job.
> 
> Clue:
> 
> ...


Sorry for slightly hijacking this thread, but this says 1 year How Long Can I Be Outside Spain Without Losing my Residency?

Is it definitely 10 months?

And does anyone have any idea if exclusions are allowed for visiting another country for work (as in your work is carried out in Spain and you pay taxes here, but you need to travel to visit clients)?


----------



## MataMata (Nov 30, 2008)

In that case you're unlikely to be on an NLV so it would depend on the conditions of whatever visa you are on.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Amy123123 said:


> Sorry for slightly hijacking this thread, but this says 1 year How Long Can I Be Outside Spain Without Losing my Residency?
> 
> Is it definitely 10 months?
> 
> And does anyone have any idea if exclusions are allowed for visiting another country for work (as in your work is carried out in Spain and you pay taxes here, but you need to travel to visit clients)?


The 12 consecutive months is after you have become a permanent resident after 5 years residency. 

During the first 5 years, you can leave Spain for a total of 10 cumulative months, with a maximum of 6 consecutive months.

As MataMata said, a NLV means no work, so you wouldn't be working in Spain anyway - or were you applying for a work/entrepreneur/autónomo visa?

As far as I know, the required period for being in Spain is the same in any case, apart from the Golden Visa.


----------



## Amy123123 (Aug 9, 2020)

xabiaxica said:


> The 12 consecutive months is after you have become a permanent resident after 5 years residency.
> 
> During the first 5 years, you can leave Spain for a total of 10 cumulative months, with a maximum of 6 consecutive months.
> 
> ...


We're already here and have TIEs - I think I confused matters by asking on a residencia post!

And thank you. I wasn't aware of this when we moved but we can just about make it work. It will mean we can't go on holiday anywhere except Spain though, which kind of sucks... 10 months in 5 years is not a lot


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Amy123123 said:


> We're already here and have TIEs - I think I confused matters by asking on a residencia post!
> 
> And thank you. I wasn't aware of this when we moved but we can just about make it work. It will mean we can't go on holiday anywhere except Spain though, which kind of sucks... 10 months in 5 years is not a lot


Ah! So do you have 'Brexit' TIEs under the WA? 

If so, you can of course work, & for the first 5 years you can leave for up to six months in every 12, & after that, as beneficiaries of the WA, 5 whole years without losing residency.


----------



## Amy123123 (Aug 9, 2020)

xabiaxica said:


> Ah! So do you have 'Brexit' TIEs under the WA?
> 
> If so, you can of course work, & for the first 5 years you can leave for up to six months in every 12, & after that, as beneficiaries of the WA, 5 whole years without losing residency.


Yep, we have the 'Brexit' TIEs 

So we can (as I was under the impression before coming here) leave for up to six months in _every_ 12, there isn't also a clause of 10 months total over 5 years?

I know that's basically what you just said but I just want to be sure. It would certainly make life easier!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Amy123123 said:


> Yep, we have the 'Brexit' TIEs
> 
> So we can (as I was under the impression before coming here) leave for up to six months in _every_ 12, there isn't also a clause of 10 months total over 5 years?
> 
> I know that's basically what you just said but I just want to be sure. It would certainly make life easier!


The 10 months in the first 5 years is for 'ordinary' TIE holders.

We get a special deal under the WA. Just about the only 'better' deal than other 3rd country citizens!


----------



## Amy123123 (Aug 9, 2020)

xabiaxica said:


> The 10 months in the first 5 years is for 'ordinary' TIE holders.
> 
> We get a special deal under the WA. Just about the only 'better' deal than other 3rd country citizens!


Great news (for us at least - I do feel for everyone who wasn't or won't be fortunate enough to benefit from this). Thank you for clarifying


----------



## Barriej (Jul 23, 2012)

McArthur said:


> Hi I'm applying for Spanish residency and will need to have health care insurance. Does anyone know of a reputable company that also operates an English speaking service at a reasonable price. I am 70yrs old.
> 
> Look forward to hearing from you.
> 
> Thanks


I know its a bit late.
ButI was perusing the US consulate site today.
And there isa list of Healthcare providers for Spain with regard to residency.
Might be useful.



http://www.exteriores.gob.es/Consulados/LOSANGELES/es/Consulado/Documents/Medical%20Insurance%20ResidencyStudy.pdf


----------



## Roy C (Sep 29, 2012)

xabiaxica said:


> The 10 months in the first 5 years is for 'ordinary' TIE holders.
> 
> We get a special deal under the WA. Just about the only 'better' deal than other 3rd country citizens!


I'm confused,sorry. My wife got her Tie approved in October and attended her first fingerprint interview. She picks up her TIE card when we return next month, (we had to cancel her March appointment). So under the WA she only has to remain in spain (if she chose to) just over six months in the first five years. I got my green residency card in October (I'm Irish) do I have to stick to the 10 mlnth rule or not?


----------



## Barriej (Jul 23, 2012)

Roy C said:


> I'm confused,sorry. My wife got her Tie approved in October and attended her first fingerprint interview. She picks up her TIE card when we return next month, (we had to cancel her March appointment). So under the WA she only has to remain in spain (if she chose to) just over six months in the first five years. I got my green residency card in October (I'm Irish) do I have to stick to the 10 mlnth rule or not?


Yep says the following.

For your green card or *TIE* to remain valid, *you will need* to continue meeting the conditions of *Spanish residence*. This includes spending at least 183 days *a year* in *Spain*(*for each* of the first five years) and registering as *a* tax resident where applicable.

And Yes you have to stick to the rules governing your residency. Which I believe are not as good.
Im not going to ask the question thats running through my mind just in case it annoys you


----------



## Roy C (Sep 29, 2012)

Barriej said:


> Yep says the following.
> 
> *For your green card or TIE to remain valid, you will need to continue meeting the conditions of Spanish residence. This includes spending at least 183 days a year in Spain(for each of the first five years) and registering as a tax resident where applicable.*
> 
> ...


I'm sorry, looks like from what you are saying my wife can leave up to say five months a year in the first five years but mine is more restrictive?
Go on, ask your question.


----------



## Barriej (Jul 23, 2012)

Roy C said:


> I'm sorry, looks like from what you are saying my wife can leave up to say five months a year in the first five years but mine is more restrictive?
> Go on, ask your question.


Was just wondering why you want to get away from a country when you have just become resident  

Holiday I can understand. And I have a daughter in Australia, so would plan on a two month trip. But not six months or more a year. We had planned to do some of the long haul stuff now Im retired, but once a year for a max of three months at a time.

The residency timings thing makes sense, if you are out of the country for more than half the year, then you aint really resident, just long term tourist. Gets complicated tax wise as well.
Have an acquaintance who has a house here, florida, uk and cayman islands. I don't think he stays anywhere long enough for residency (he was an accountant, so you can guess why)


----------



## Roy C (Sep 29, 2012)

Barriej said:


> Was just wondering why you want to get away from a country when you have just become resident
> 
> Holiday I can understand. And I have a daughter in Australia, so would plan on a two month trip. But not six months or more a year. We had planned to do some of the long haul stuff now Im retired, but once a year for a max of three months at a time.
> 
> ...


Em, where did i say I wanted to get away from Spain?
I'm just a little concerned with the timings because we've had to spend time here in the UK from mid December until next month, mainly to help look after my inlaws (FiL with dementia and MiL finds it tough at times) also to finish things up here in the UK with our property etc. However as our plan was and is to settle in Spain it's good to know the restrictions in case we were to accidentally go beyond these. If my wife under the WA has more time if she needs to then that's fine, I'm happy to stay in Spain, no problem. I hope that answers your question.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Roy C said:


> I'm confused,sorry. My wife got her Tie approved in October and attended her first fingerprint interview. She picks up her TIE card when we return next month, (we had to cancel her March appointment). So under the WA she only has to remain in spain (if she chose to) just over six months in the first five years. I got my green residency card in October (I'm Irish) do I have to stick to the 10 mlnth rule or not?


If your wife is British and is the beneficiary of the withdrawal agreement, she has to live in Spain for 6 months in a year for 5 years to retain her resident status. What she isn't subject to is the 10 months in the first 5 years rule for other third country nationals.
But as a dependant of an Irish citizen, she can always restart her residence in Spain, provided you live together. This is in contrast to other British citizens who will lose their status under the withdrawal agreement for good if they leave Spain more than 6 months in a year during the first 5 years.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Roy C said:


> I'm confused,sorry. My wife got her Tie approved in October and attended her first fingerprint interview. She picks up her TIE card when we return next month, (we had to cancel her March appointment). So under the WA she only has to remain in spain (if she chose to) just over six months in the first five years. I got my green residency card in October (I'm Irish) do I have to stick to the 10 mlnth rule or not?


*6 months per year* in the first 5 years under the Brexit TIE, for which your wife qualifies.

It's the same for you with your green cert.


----------



## Roy C (Sep 29, 2012)

Thanks Joppa and xabiaxica hopefully after we get back and if they let her in with her paperwork (either end of the journey) we can chill a bit about the whole thing


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

You can only be absent for a maximum accumulated time of 10 months in the whole 5 year period with 6 months as the longest individual period. It doesn't mean that you get 6 months every year to be away. After 5 years you can be absent for up to 5 years which is good if you wish to sell a property but not be subject to CGT in Spain, similarly with inheritances or large gifts


----------



## Roy C (Sep 29, 2012)

kaipa said:


> You can only be absent for a maximum accumulated time of 10 months in the whole 5 year period with 6 months as the longest individual period. It doesn't mean that you get 6 months every year to be away. After 5 years you can be absent for up to 5 years which is good if you wish to sell a property but not be subject to CGT in Spain, similarly with inheritances or large gifts


Straight from the withdrawal agreement, I couldn't see the 10 month thing and i believe the WA supersedes other versions.

*If you have lived in your EU country for less than 5 years, you will be able to stay for as long as you meet one of the residence conditions. There are exceptions (eg you may have a short period of unemployment and still remain covered as a ‘worker’). You must spend at least 6 months in any 12 month period in your EU country to keep your residence rights.*


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

kaipa said:


> *You can only be absent for a maximum accumulated time of 10 months in the whole 5 year period with 6 months as the longest individual period**.* It doesn't mean that you get 6 months every year to be away. *After 5 years you can be absent for up to 5 years* which is good if you wish to sell a property but not be subject to CGT in Spain, similarly with inheritances or large gifts


*The first bit* doesn't apply to a WA / Brexit TIE. 

*The second bit ONLY applies to a Brexit TIE*, & not to someone with an EU resident card. They only get to leave for two years after 5 years residency.


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

Yes I see I was thinkkng of 3rd country citizens and the 10 month rule but, as you say, it doesn't apply for UK nats with WA rights. The second bit means you have 5 years absence if you have acquired permanent residency before Brexit and was a UK nat. You dont need the TIE as this is a right which is accorded you so a green card is fine.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

xabiaxica said:


> If you are in receipt of a UK state pension (I'm going by your UK flag), you qualify for an S1 for your healthcare, though* I don't know how that will work for a visa.*
> 
> Or did you already live here pre - December 2020 & are applyimg for a TIE under the WA? Again, I'm taking your flag to mean that you're British.
> 
> Mind you, we're hearing of LOTS of refusals for not having healthcare in place before the end of 2020.


There was a post yesterday on a FB group from someone who is applying for a NLV who qualifies for an S1 - but the consulate is asking for private health insurance for the visa.


----------



## Ben2013 (May 22, 2013)

Hi 
Did you manage to 


xicoalc said:


> I can only speak from experience. But i am currently with sanitas (for 7 or 8 years) and cannot rate them highly enough. Before i wss
> 
> 
> McArthur said:
> ...


----------



## Ben2013 (May 22, 2013)

Hello, 
Did you manage to sort out health insurance. Any recommendations. I'm looking for a BASIC health insurance and would like to ask you and our friends in this forum if you know the minimum requirements for this insurance that would be acceptable to the Spanish authorities? 
I'm asking this because when you search online you can see different levels and different types and prices from 20 euros a month. Would a cheap one be acceptable to Spanish authorities? 
Many thanks


----------



## Amy123123 (Aug 9, 2020)

Ben2013 said:


> Hello,
> Did you manage to sort out health insurance. Any recommendations. I'm looking for a BASIC health insurance and would like to ask you and our friends in this forum if you know the minimum requirements for this insurance that would be acceptable to the Spanish authorities?
> I'm asking this because when you search online you can see different levels and different types and prices from 20 euros a month. Would a cheap one be acceptable to Spanish authorities?
> Many thanks


I imagine someone will say for sure but iirc Spanish authorities will only accept complete cover, with no exclusions or co-pay. So no, cheap insurance won't be acceptable.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Amy123123 said:


> I imagine someone will say for sure but iirc Spanish authorities will only accept complete cover, with no exclusions or co-pay. So no, cheap insurance won't be acceptable.


Yes, that's correct. No exclusions & no co-pay.


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

Ben2013 said:


> Hello,
> Did you manage to sort out health insurance. Any recommendations. I'm looking for a BASIC health insurance and would like to ask you and our friends in this forum if you know the minimum requirements for this insurance that would be acceptable to the Spanish authorities?
> I'm asking this because when you search online you can see different levels and different types and prices from 20 euros a month. Would a cheap one be acceptable to Spanish authorities?
> Many thanks


These "cheap" policies are very limited. Perhaps they only cover consultations, urgencies etc. 

Your cover must be full and cover everything. Thats to say, as others have, not just basic consultations but things like cancer, surgery, intensive care, all without limits, exclusions or copayments. Depends on age amd health history but I doubt that say, a middle aged healthy person would find such cover for less than 50 or 60 euros a month.


----------



## Roy C (Sep 29, 2012)

We used Sanitas ages 63 and 59 214€ per month no health conditions or medication, no co payments.


----------



## Ben2013 (May 22, 2013)

Thank you for your prompt replies and help. I appreciate it. 
Do you know any Health insurance comparison website I can go to to compare quotes for full cover, just like supermarkets.com.. I like have seen one Spanish website that gives you quotes from different insurance companies for home insurance only. 
Kind regards


----------



## Ben2013 (May 22, 2013)

Roy C said:


> We used Sanitas ages 63 and 59 214€ per month no health conditions or medication, no co payments.


Thank you for the information. Kind regards


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

There are a few. Rastreador for example. But those sites promote on price. You need either a good broker or go to one of the leading companies like sanitas or adeslas, both who i can highly recommend, especially sanitas


----------



## Ben2013 (May 22, 2013)

xicoalc said:


> There are a few. Rastreador for example. But those sites promote on price. You need either a good broker or go to one of the leading companies like sanitas or adeslas, both who i can highly recommend, especially sanitas


Very interesting! Thank you


----------

